# MEMORY LANE CLASSIC AUCTION APRIL 26 & 27 IN GRAND RAPIDS, OHIO!



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 28, 2018)

HEAD OUT TO THE MEMORY LANE CLASSIC AUCTION APRIL 26 & 27 IN GRAND RAPIDS, OHIO!
THIS IS GOING TO BE MLC BIGGEST SWAP MEET EVER!
YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT.
MY BEST REGARDS TO HARV, LISA, JERRY AND SCOTT.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## charnleybob (Apr 6, 2018)

There are a lot of first time people coming to this meet.
Be prepared!
It rains, it's cold, so bring the right kind of gear.
Also a camera and cash.
You won't be disappointed.


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> There are a lot of first time people coming to this meet.
> Be prepared!
> It rains, it's cold, so bring the right kind of gear.
> Also a camera and cash.
> You won't be disappointed.




But mostly CASH !!!!!!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 6, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> There are a lot of first time people coming to this meet.
> Be prepared!
> It rains, it's cold, so bring the right kind of gear.
> Also a camera and cash.
> You won't be disappointed.




Good advice ! If your traveling from the west coast bring a big jacket and THICK socks! You can always peel that stuff off for the 1 day of sun lol


----------

